
Ask HN: How have you attempted to validate a startup idea? - bmark757
And did it work?
======
jonkiddy
Define the problem. Write some code to solve the problem. Ask people who have
that particular problem to give you money. Ask them if they know others who
have the same problem. Finally ask them if they have other problems you can
solve. Then repeat.

The validation happens the moment you ask someone for money. You'll know
either way quite quickly.

